# in memory



## 130325 (Jan 1, 2010)

In memory of my wife Lesley. who passed away at the age of 47 on january the 29th. Although we have only been members for a short while we enjoyed coming on this site and got a lot of help from the kind people on mhf. 
Thank you all for your past help. 

kind regards 
barry ( madmastiff )


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear your news, I quickly have read your posts on here so know that this must have been a sudden death and also know you have a disabled son. I guess things are very difficult for you.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Barry

I'm so sorry to hear this. My condolences to you and your family. I hope you and your son are coping.

Gerald


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Barry, sorry to hear such sad news, Alan.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Barry so sorry to hear of Lesley's death.
our thoughts are with you and your family xx
Love Mavis and Ray


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear that Lesley is no longer with us, our love to you and your son


Jacquie & John


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss.
When I lost my mum earlier this year the kindness & support from people on this forum really was a blessing to me - I hope it can also offer you some measure of comfort, however small.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

So very sorry to hear of your loss of Lesley. Sincerely hope that you and your son find the support you need.

Thinking of you,

-H


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Barry, 

So sorry to hear your tragic news. Thinking of both you and your son at this very sad time. 

Please feel free to use this forum as a sounding board if you need one...everyone here is very supportive and understanding.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Barry, 

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Keith and Ros


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear of the loss of Lesley. We do hope that life gets gradually easier for you and your son and that you are able to carry on visiting this forum and using your motorhome. 

We will be thinking and praying for you all.

Lesley & Dave (Mrs W & Penquin)


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

so sorry to read about your loss.i wish you well 
bob/carole


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to read of your loss Barry.

I hope you and your son are getting all the support you need at this time.

Best wishes


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

So sorry Barry to read of the passing of Lesley and at such a young age too.

It is hard for any partner left behind but in your case with a disabled son you have even more to cope with. I do hope that you have family and friends around to help you and that Social Services have pulled out all the stops to give you the additional long term support you need now as a 'single handed' carer.

Hopefully with the motorcaravan you will still be able to get out and about. That is no doubt what Lesley would have wanted for you both.

Peggy


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Barry

So sorry to hear your sad news. Our condolences to you and your son.

You were kind enough to welcome us to MHF when we were so excited about our new van.

Hope that the posts on this forum and the support of your family help to ease the pain of Lesley's death.

I also hope that you will continue with MHing and take your son to some of the wonderful places in England and abroad that travels can take you.

If you do continue hope to meet you sometime at Todds/Riversway when buying bits and pieces for the MH.

Milly


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Good luck from the bottom of our hearts.

rogerandveronica


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My thoughts are with you and your son at this very difficult time, do please ask if any of us can be of help am sure we will be only to pleased.

cabby


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our thoughts are with you and your familly

Dave and Margaret p


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Barry, 
I am so, so sorry to hear that your beloved wife died. She was so young. I know that there isn't anything we can say that will really make it any easier, but just know that we are all thiinking of you and your son. 

Sincere sympathy

Ca and Greg.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Deepest sympathy Barry, very best wishes for the future.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Commiserations Barry on the loss of your wife Lesley.  May time prove to be the great healer it is supposed to be! 

Stay strong...


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

our thoughts are with you and your son,
deepest sympathies at this terrible time, 

mark & helen


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear your very sad news. 

All i can say is i hope yours and your families lives are blessed for all the future years to come. Especially now that you have your wife watching over you all. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

deepest sympathies

I talk too much in life normally - but am always tongue tied when people lose loved ones - because I know when I lose a loved one no words can ever make that time easier


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

So sorry to hear about your loss, we both send our deepest sympathies and hope that you are gettin the support you need to get through this,

You and your Son have the most wonderfull memories of Lesley and those memories will never be taken away.

take care and be strong

Anne & Tony


----------

